# rrdtool fails at configure



## Ghirai (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi,

For some reason rrdtool won't build:


```
Find 3rd-Party Libraries
checking for libdbi... no
checking for cairo_font_options_create in -lcairo... yes
checking cairo.h usability... no
checking cairo.h presence... no
checking for cairo.h... no
checking for pkg-config... pkg-config
checking for cairo_font_options_create in -lcairo... yes
checking cairo.h usability... yes
checking cairo.h presence... yes
checking for cairo.h... yes
checking for cairo_svg_surface_create in -lcairo... yes
checking cairo-svg.h usability... yes
checking cairo-svg.h presence... yes
checking for cairo-svg.h... yes
checking for cairo_pdf_surface_create in -lcairo... yes
checking cairo-pdf.h usability... yes
checking cairo-pdf.h presence... yes
checking for cairo-pdf.h... yes
checking for cairo_ps_surface_create in -lcairo... yes
checking cairo-ps.h usability... yes
checking cairo-ps.h presence... yes
checking for cairo-ps.h... yes
checking for glib_check_version in -lglib-2.0... yes
checking glib.h usability... no
checking glib.h presence... no
checking for glib.h... no
checking for pkg-config... (cached) pkg-config
checking for glib_check_version in -lglib-2.0... yes
checking glib.h usability... yes
checking glib.h presence... yes
checking for glib.h... yes
checking for pango_cairo_context_set_font_options in -lpangocairo-1.0... no
checking for pkg-config... (cached) pkg-config
checking for pango_cairo_context_set_font_options in -lpangocairo-1.0... no
configure: WARNING:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
* I could not find a working copy of pangocairo. Check config.log for hints on why
  this is the case. Maybe you need to set LDFLAGS and CPPFLAGS appropriately
  so that compiler and the linker can find libpangocairo-1.0 and its header files. If
  you have not installed pangocairo, you can get it either from its original home on

     http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/pango/1.17

  You can find also find an archive copy on

     http://oss.oetiker.ch/rrdtool/pub/libs

  The last tested version of pangocairo is 1.17.

       LIBS=-lcairo -lcairo -lcairo -lm  -lcairo -lpng -lz -lm   -lglib-2.0
  -lpangocairo-1.0 -lcairo -lpangoft2-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lm -lfreetype -lfontconfig
-lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lglib-2.0  
   LDFLAGS= -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib     -L/usr/local/lib     -L/usr/local/lib    
  CPPFLAGS=-I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -D_THREAD_SAFE
-D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include
pixman-1 
-I/usr/local/include/freetype2   -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local
lib/glib-2.0/include   -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0
-I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 
-I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 
-I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include  

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
                
checking for xmlParseFile in -lxml2... yes
checking libxml/parser.h usability... no
checking libxml/parser.h presence... no
checking for libxml/parser.h... no
checking for pkg-config... (cached) pkg-config
checking for xmlParseFile in -lxml2... yes
checking libxml/parser.h usability... yes
checking libxml/parser.h presence... yes
checking for libxml/parser.h... yes
configure: error: Please fix the library issues listed above and try again.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to sylvio@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/databases/rrdtool/work/rrdtool-1.4.4/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/rrdtool.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/rrdtool.
```

I reinstalled pango, and the files seems to be there:


```
# ls /usr/local/include/pango-1.0/pango/pangocairo.h
/usr/local/include/pango-1.0/pango/pangocairo.h

# ls /usr/local/lib/libpangocairo*
/usr/local/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.a      /usr/local/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so
/usr/local/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.la     /usr/local/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0
```

Any ideas on what i should try next?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 2, 2010)

The specific mention of *font_options* interests me. Did you enable a font option in rrdtool's port config?

E.g.

```
[ ] DEJAVU         Use DejaVu fonts (requires X11)
```
is not checked by default. If you have it set, try without.


----------



## Ghirai (Aug 2, 2010)

I had that enabled, yes. Disabling it gives the exact same error though.
I ended up using a slightly older binary package, which works as it should. That probably means that libpangocairo exists and it's working.

It's unlikely that the actual port is broken, because it works on other machines - it's just something wrong with this particular machine.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 2, 2010)

Did you run a make clean in relevant ports? If not, cached code will be reused, no matter what you did to options.


----------



## Ghirai (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes, of course.

I'm glad the package works, even though it's not the latest, so i guess the problem is solved...


----------



## spork (Aug 3, 2010)

FWIW, a "me too" here.

I did note this in the config output from rrdtool:

The last tested version of pangocairo is 1.17.

The FBSD port is up to 1.18...

This is a 6.4 box.  All deps for rrdtool (recursively) have been rebuilt as well.


----------

